# Show us your Tool Box / Tool storage setup



## rustywrangler

Just as it says, show off your tools box setup.     Mine will follow shortly.


----------



## mustanggarage

I guess I will start it off.  I have 2 craftsman toolboxes.  actually mine is the black one my dads is the red one.  we share my shop now that he is retired.







but I love pegboard so I hang a lot of my tools up.


----------



## mustanggarage

rustywrangler said:


> Just as it says, show off your tools box setup.     Mine will follow shortly.



how long is shortly


----------



## rustywrangler

mustanggarage said:


> how long is shortly


 
LOL  Been a hell of a week.  Will get pics of my tool box soon.


----------



## mustanggarage

still waiting.........













just messing with you. what kind of work do you do that keeps you so busy?


----------



## havasu

I'm sure his little crumb catchers keep him pretty busy while he uses his "Ban Hammer" on other forums with his left hand, and welds awsome things with his right hand.


----------



## mustanggarage

rustywrangler said:


> LOL  Been a hell of a week.  Will get pics of my tool box soon.



well 2 months and neither of you have posted your tool boxes.  IDK.


----------



## havasu

My pics are posted already in my gallery and a few other threads in here.


----------



## rustywrangler

lol  I will get mine up don't worry.


----------



## mustanggarage

havasu said:


> My pics are posted already in my gallery and a few other threads in here.



maybe so, but not here in the toolbox forum.  you gotta put the round peg in the round hole don't cha know.


----------



## havasu

This shows my temporary set up until I purchase my new cabinets.




This is more overflow cabinets holding more stuff, again until I get my new cabinets.




This is where the cabinets need to go, once I purchase them. Since the cabinets are not sold at stores anymore, I have to go to their factory and pick them up to avoid freight costs. I'm also not rushing because it will push the Harley outside, which I don't want to do. The wife wants me to sell it, but once I get a new knee, I can get back on it and have some good times!





I forgot to add the Lake Havasu garage. I know it is not impressive, but it's functional and when it is 120 degrees, I'm sitting in the water with a cold beverage in my hands!


----------



## mustanggarage

looks good to me, and I love your leanto add on shed whatever you call it.  very neat.:thumbsup:

and I love those stainless cabinets. very clean looking


----------



## havasu

Unfortunately, those SS cabinets are Chinese crap, but they look good and 1/2 the price of anything comparable. What I like most is that they are easy to clean, using the spray SS cleaner.


----------



## havasu

Well mustangarage...I did my last posting last night before going to bed. I sat in bed contemplating on how or when I would order the needed cabinets. I woke up this AM and bit the bullet, I went ahead and ordered them. Thank God for credit cards! They advised it was about a 3-4 day process, and should be able to pick them up early next week. I'll let you know the outcome!


----------



## mustanggarage

looking forward to it:thumbsup:


----------



## station3

Fresh off the truck two days ago. Pardon the mess as I just rolled it into it's new home.


----------



## havasu

Snap on! Nice, but $$$!


----------



## station3

havasu said:


> Snap on! Nice, but $$$!



True. Very true, but my job revolves around my tools, and with any look I'll have this box for a very long time.


----------



## Runum

In the last few years I began doing more house rehabs than wrench spinning.  So I had to get a toolbox to go.


----------



## CumminsGift

Nice setup mustang....


----------



## thomask

Runum said:


> In the last few years I began doing more house rehabs than wrench spinning.  So I had to get a toolbox to go.
> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d93/Runum/Cars/IMGA0217.jpg
> 
> Hey Runum
> 
> Now thats a big tool box you got there.  How about an update on how she is doing and a picture.  :D
> 
> I was thinking how some graphics could make that thing really look just like a big tool chest?:cool:
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## DieselTech221

My new KRA2422 box. 

View attachment ryans tool box.jpg


----------



## havasu

That Snap On cost a pretty penny but sure is good looking!


----------



## DieselTech221

The price was pretty good and my rep got me a good deal and I got some free stuff to


----------



## krazykreat

how do you do?


----------



## thomask

I have had several Craftsman cabinets for years and they work okay for home use. They do help to get your tools organized and in one place. See avitar FYI.

For commercial use, I would suggest getting a heavy duty cabinet.

I have wondered about those cabinets that cost more than the tools kept in them?


----------



## 4lug39

Theses have work many years for me. 

View attachment 176 JPEG.jpg


View attachment 177 JPEG.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Heres my mobile tool box. 

View attachment 019 (4).jpg


View attachment 018 (4).jpg


View attachment 022 (3).jpg


View attachment 025 (3).jpg


View attachment 008 (3).jpg


----------



## Chris

I have nicer tool boxes bolted to my work trucks then I have in my garage. In the garage I have a crappy old Craftsman box that i inherited.


----------



## thomask

Just a FYI out there.  Wife and I saw a tool shed at local garden center.  She said it would be good for our lawn stuff.  We built this "tool box" to get all those yard tools out of the garage.  It sure helped free up some space. That same day we saw it I went back up there later with tape measure and a pad to draw a plan.  Came home and started building it in the driveway. 

View attachment 080.JPG


----------



## nicholsmf

I love my Stanley Vidmar cabinets







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thomask

nicholsmf said:


> I love my Stanley Vidmar cabinets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



WELCOME ABOARD THERE 

Those are some really sweet cabinets.  They might just cost more than the car in my garage.:thumbsup:

Did you have an inside source for them?

More pics if you can.


----------



## nicholsmf

thomask said:


> WELCOME ABOARD THERE
> 
> Those are some really sweet cabinets.  They might just cost more than the car in my garage.:thumbsup:
> 
> Did you have an inside source for them?
> 
> More pics if you can.



Thank you.  They are nice for sure.  I've had multiple Snap On boxes in the past and the quality of these cabinets easily matches or exceeds Snap On quality.  I'll try to get some more pics up soon.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris

I have one stanley cabinet and love that thing.


----------



## MarkWood

Built a bench for my Miter saw in the mobile shop. I set it up on a slide so I can pull it out and get full slide and swing motion of the saw then push it back against the wall for more room to work inside and for travel, and I set it up near the back of the trailer so I can cut 12' of material to the right inside the trailer and unlimited length to the left.The top pic is set up for operation of the saw and the bottom one is pushed back and locked down for travel mode. 

View attachment Photo12040957.jpg


View attachment Photo12040958.jpg


----------



## thomask

Hey Mark:

That is a great set up in a nice rig.

Any other built ins?


----------



## MarkWood

I have a drill press mounted on the work bench and I keep my Table saw in the trailer but its big and bulky I need a more portable one to keep in the trailer but it works.

Just having the miter saw built in saves me a ton of time in setup and tear down. Of course if i have to cut anything longer than 12' such as 16' trim I will have to move it outside for that reason I wish I had a 20' trailer but I think 20' would be to long to turn around easily at most of the houses I work at.


----------



## Otahyoni

I keep my tools with me...


----------



## havasu

Since it has been awhile, just thought I'd say...Hi Otah!


----------



## Otahyoni

Hi Mark!


----------



## Chris

No hi for me?

Hi guys.


----------



## havasu

Hi Chris!........


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> Hi Chris!........



I wish!


----------



## Otahyoni

Hi Chris!





See, now it sounds like i'm talking to myself...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Otahyoni said:


> Hi Chris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, now it sounds like i'm talking to myself...





It's only a problem if you answer, at least thats my story....


----------



## Chris

Hi!

..................


----------



## MarkWood

built some more shelving in the mobile shop today.


----------



## MarkWood

built somemore shelves in the mobile shop. 

View attachment 581.jpg


View attachment 579.jpg


----------



## thomask

Show us some pictures there WoodRacing.


----------



## MarkWood

i tried but im using my phone and cant gettem to upload i'll have to do it later sorry.


----------



## Chris

Yeah I want to see.


----------



## MarkWood

Here ya'll go. sorry bout the wait. the pics really dont show my setup very well, These shelves are in the very front of the trailer, I'll try and take some better pics today.


----------



## Chris

Are you just teasing us here?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Are you just teasing us here?



Chris, are you saying he's a ....wait for it...pix teaser???


----------



## MarkWood

no look back up at the my post from last night.lol!i reckon i shoulda putem in a new post.


----------



## MarkWood

OK so here they are for real! 

View attachment 581.jpg


View attachment 579.jpg


----------



## Deckape

WoodRacing said:


> I have a drill press mounted on the work bench and I keep my Table saw in the trailer but its big and bulky I need a more portable one to keep in the trailer but it works.
> 
> Just having the miter saw built in saves me a ton of time in setup and tear down. Of course if i have to cut anything longer than 12' such as 16' trim I will have to move it outside for that reason I wish I had a 20' trailer but I think 20' would be to long to turn around easily at most of the houses I work at.



Seems to me that unless you are cutting a lot of plywood from the 8' side, a radial arm saw would take up less space than the table saw; and could be another 'built in' item. Just thinking with my fingers here.  Unfortunately, they (RA Saws) are becoming rarer than frog teeth.


----------



## MarkWood

i rip alot of plywood, trim boards, etc. so i really need the table saw. i want to get a job site saw that is on wheels and folds up but there proud of them thangs $300-$400!


----------



## Deckape

WoodRacing said:


> i rip alot of plywood, trim boards, etc. so i really need the table saw. i want to get a job site saw that is on wheels and folds up but there proud of them thangs $300-$400!


If you can cut 12' boards on the miter saw, You can rip cut a sheet of  plywood with a radial arm saw. Just put it on the other side of the  trailer and rotate the head 90*. You would only need a minimum of 4'  behind the blade (then flip the sheet over to cut the rest) to rip a  full sheet. 
Radial arm saws are now nearly "gimme's" since they've  fallen out of favor to miter saws. I'm near Wichita, and there are several RAS's listed on Craigslist starting at about $40-$50. I don't doubt the lure of the job-site saws, but as you said, they're too pricey for someone trying to make a living these days.


----------



## MarkWood

so you can rip 8' lengths with an RA?


----------



## Deckape

WoodRacing said:


> so you can rip 8' lengths with an RA?


You're only limited by the amount of space space available to the saw.  In my shop, My RAS's head can be rotated and tightened down to rip boards up to  20' long, and 24" wide should I have the need/desire to do so. There  might be a minimum width, but I can change that with spacer blocks.


----------



## Chris

I just sold my Craftsman RA at a yard sale for 30 bucks, worked great.


----------



## MarkWood

my trailer is only a 6x12 so i dont have enough room inside to work o full sheet I'm gonna stick with the table saw for now but might go do some cutting with my step dads RA amd see how i like it


----------



## Chris

You need to mount a panel saw on the outside wall.


----------



## Deckape

WoodRacing said:


> my trailer is only a 6x12 so i dont have enough room inside to work o full sheet I'm gonna stick with the table saw for now but might go do some cutting with my step dads RA amd see how i like it



WoodRacing,
Sorry 'bout that, I was thinking your trailer was wider. Chris may have a better idea with the panel saw, but I'd want some way to remove or secure the saw from theft & weather. 
The folding job-site saw is looking better all the time; Just watch the Pawn Shops, Auctions, Estate Sales, Craigslist, & E-Bay. They are out there, and if you watch, you can buy one for the money!


----------



## Chris

It would be nice to build a panel saw that is permanent but the saw part comes off and is stored inside the trailer until needed, then all you have outside is some metal welded and bolted to the trailer.

Good thing about panel saws is that they are easy to use by yourself without setting up rollers or a table.


----------



## Chris

If you put a little wider rollers on the bottom you could use it to haul sheet goods to the job too if you only had a few sheets.


----------



## MarkWood

I took the shelf and ladder hooks off the wall across from the miter saw and built a new setup. I'll post pics tomorrow of the new shelves after I get it all cleaned up and reorganized we kinda just threw the scrap material and debris in there friday so its hard to get good pics at the moment.


----------



## MarkWood

Here ya'll go 

View attachment 20130624_090818.jpg


----------



## Chris

Looks good!


----------

